

How to build Artificial General Intelligence (Really) - marshallp
http://vimeo.com/7318781

======
marshallp
A combination of deep learning (as in the recent google brain) and
reinforcement learning can create AGI according to Professor Itamar Arel.
(singularity summit 2009 video)

~~~
vonsydov
yeah right

~~~
marshallp
?

Have you watched the video? Have studied the subject?

~~~
vonsydov
yeah i've studied the subject quite a bit. he 'might' remotely have a point,
but historically, this kind of reductionism hasn't helped the field.

